# Brittany Ferries - Bad Weather Cancelations



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If anyone is due on sailings with BF over the next day or two. Might be best to check you are still going.

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks TM.
I hear BF have cancelled the one and only boat from Cherbourg on the 24th.
I hope the LD lines from Dieppe is OK next week.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LD*

LD Lines also have a cancellation

*The 22h30 from Newhaven - 12/12 is cancelled due to adverse adverse. 
The next departure form Newhaven is scheduled to depart - 09h30 - 13/12*

TM


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*brittany ferries*

Booked on tommorows crossing Plymouth to St Malo looks doubtful though!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: brittany ferries*



weldted said:


> Booked on tommorows crossing Plymouth to St Malo looks doubtful though!!


http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/marine/shipping_forecast.html#All~All

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: brittany ferries*



weldted said:


> Booked on tommorows crossing Plymouth to St Malo looks doubtful though!!


Are you going still then?

Let us know please?

TM


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*ferry crossing*

Just checked their website no cancellation as yet, not too bad for us we are only 20 mins from the ferry terminal,. if I hear anything I will post it


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*brittany ferries*

Just phoned Brittany Ferries, ferry due to sail from St Malo to Plymouth at 1500 advised to phone again at 14:00 to see if it is going to sail. Due to sail from Plymouth 22:00. Winds are still very strong so fingers crossed

Customer services 0871 2441401 10p per min


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: brittany ferries*



weldted said:


> Just phoned Brittany Ferries, ferry due to sail from St Malo to Plymouth at 1500 advised to phone again at 14:00 to see if it is going to sail. Due to sail from Plymouth 22:00. Winds are still very strong so fingers crossed
> 
> Customer services 0871 2441401 10p per min


Brittany Ferries

01752 227941
01752 633970


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ferries*

Update attached


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so glad we flew to GB last week and back yesterday! I'm a very bad sailor so I would not want to sail in these cconditions.

Good luck to all those of you due to sail in the next few days!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fly*

I would prefer to use the tunnel mrs. W

Did you see sOme of those dodgy landings!?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

BF have done so much better than most other operators, the IOM Steam Packet have had a disastrous month of cancellation after cancellation, so have the Scots Island Ferries. I go to Teletext travel and there is a page for ferry cancellations, but updated news is best ion the ferry companies own web sites


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

We will be travelling to SantAnder on 12 Jan 2012 which will be our first time on this route. 

Having read this thread I am a little concerned what might happen if our crossing is cancelled.

Does anyone know how Brittainy Ferries handle canellations. Do they offer another crossing, if so I can imagine quite a build up of delayed travellers being a possibility or do they offer a credit to other ferries / tunnel.

In our case this is quite important because we have 'on route' sites booked in Salamanca and Evora. 

Any advice or experiences appreciated.

bill


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Delays*



bill said:


> We will be travelling to SantAnder on 12 Jan 2012 which will be our first time on this route.
> 
> Having read this thread I am a little concerned what might happen if our crossing is cancelled.
> 
> ...


Unless you have pets, I would not worry too much about it bill.

TM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

the cancellation rate is very low, they will transfer you to different dates/routes, if they are available/acceptable or refund so you can use another operator


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BF to Cherbourg is often cancelled due to one reason or another. They always offer as alternative Caen. Great if you car is still at Cherbourg.

Ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

But don't they lay on a coach? between Caen (Ouistreham) and Cherbourg? I thought they did, to get foot passengers from one to the other and back in those circumstances.


----------

